# Bilder aus Quaxli's Tutorial



## iugar (17. Nov 2009)

Huhu,

ich arbeite grad das 2D Tutorial von Quaxli durch. Soweit, so gut (Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle!). Nur bin ich leider ein totaler Graphikkrüppel. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die genutzten Gifs direkt zu downloaden statt paint Screenshots in pdf files zu haben? Wäre klasse!


----------



## icarus2 (17. Nov 2009)

Wenn du das Tutorial heruntergeladen hast und es öffnest sollte da irgendwo ein Ordner "Tutorial" sein. Öffne diesen. Öffne anschliessend den Ordner "bin" und anschliessend "pics".

Da sind einige Bilder zu finden.


----------



## Quaxli (18. Nov 2009)

Hast Du kein MS Paint? 
Du kannst die Bilder selbstverständlich gerne verwenden. Ich würde die aber empfehlen, selber was zu pinseln, auch wenn's nicht der grafische Brüller wird. Ich würde es als Teil der Grundlagen bezeichnen und es zumindest einmal selbst machen. Selbst wenn Du Dir später im Internet Tilesets zusammen suchst, mußt Du diese evtl. etwas umgestalten und dann ist es hilfreich, wenn Du hier schon Erfahrungen hast.


----------



## rhanarion (18. Nov 2009)

Huhu,

ich hab das Thema gestartet aber die Captchas hier sind ja die Hölle ._. Also, ich hab kein MS Paint weil ich mit dem Mac arbeite, aber mir ist die Grundlage für Graphiken schon gegeben. Geht mir nur darum nicht hier am Macbook mit Trackpad etc irgendwelche schlechten Graphiken erstellen zu müssen wenn ich an sich nur mal in Ruhe etwas in die Spieleprogrammierung einsteigen möchte. Eins nach dem anderen, den Code abtippen/verstehen/modifizieren und die Interfaces kennenlernen hilft schon genug .

Gruß


----------

